# Boardi Kutter Cup 07



## MFT Sutje (3. April 2007)

Moin Moin an alle Meeresverückten,

hiermit eröffne ich den Tröt des

            Boardi Kutter Cup´s 07

Es hat etwas länger gedauert als bei meinen Vorgängern,da ich Beruflich und Privat sehr eingespannt war,dafür erstmal ein ganz grosses Sorry#t
 
Auch dieses Jahr geht es im August auf Tour,und zwar   am                      5.8.07 von Travemünde/Priwall
mit der MS PeterIIhttp://www.peter-2.de/
Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind auch in Schiffsnähe vorhanden bei der Pension/Restaurant Siemer http://www.restaurant-siemer-pension.de/frameset.html

Der Startpreis für die Tour beträgt 28 ,-Euro.


Es wird keine Inklusive Tour,die Suppe oder Wurst/Frikadelle zum Mittag muss sich jeder selber kaufen,is aber nicht die Welt,hoffe ich.

Ich werde das so halten wie meine Vorgänger in den letzten Jahren.Die Teilnehmerzahl wird auf 35 Pers. beschränkt,damit man auch genug Platz hat.

Die Alten Hasen unter euch haben natürlich Vorang und ich werde versuchen die Liste der Teilnehmer immer auf dem neusten Stand zu halten.
Eine Nachrückerliste werde ich auch laufen lassen,wobei die Nachrücker ausgelost werden,so hat jeder ne Möglichkeit vielleicht doch noch mit zu kommen.

Auch ich würde mich freuen wenn wieder Sponsoren mit ein paar Nettigkeiten teilnehmen,denn dadurch bekommt so ein Törn einen ganz anderes Gesicht.

Anfang Juni schicke ich dann meine Bankverbindung per PN
raus,darin is auch das Zahlungsziel angegeben.
Wer dann bis zum 15.6.07 nicht überwiesen hat,wird aus der Liste gestrichen und einer aus der Nachrückerliste nimmt den Platz ein.


Einen Sponsor kann ich schon verbuchen,und zwar is das der Schellfischking Toffee,er sorgt für die Pokale.

Ab jetzt is dieser Trööt scharf geschaltet und es darf mit Anfragen gestartet werden.
Was ich ganz vergessen hab,derjenige der den längsten Fisch fängt,darf im nächsten Jahr die Tour ausrichten.


 1:Hardi                                  bezahlt
 2:Jan77 bezahlt
 3:Toffee bezahlt
 4:Wulli bezahlt
 5:norge_klaus bezahlt
  6:Stadtmaus bezahlt
 8:Bulli bezahlt
 9:Happy bezahlt
10:ThomasKubiak bezahlt
11:ralle bezahlt
12: angelcarsten bezahlt
 13: vazzquezz bezahlt
 14: Heggi bezahlt
15:Stingray bezahlt
16: Silverpasi bezahlt
17:Rick bezahlt
18:Erhard bezahlt
19:Kumpel von mir(aka Verleinix) bezahlt
20:piotr84 bezahlt
21:Silverstar bezahlt
 22:worker_one bezahlt
23:Franky_D-bezahlt
 24:dorschjaeger75 bezahlt
25:dorschjäger75 bessere Hälfte bezahlt
 26:Torsk_NI bezahlt
 27:Torsk_Ni Kumpel bezahlt
 28:Esox_Maximus bezahlt
 29iotr84´s Vadder bezahlt
 30: miguel230176 bezahlt
 31: michael bezahlt
  32:Nico bezahlt
 33itus02
 34:frikadelle
35:2 Kumpel von mir


Nachrücker:
1:
2:
 3:
4:
5:
6:
7:
8:


----------



## Hardi (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin, erster !   
Bin wieder mit dabei.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Dann bring dir mal Tape für deine Kralle mit,damit du die Rute nicht verlierst.


----------



## Hardi (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das einzige was ich mir Kralle sind ein paar Dosche ... :q 
Gail, nur 20 Minuten Anfahrt für mich .... :vik: 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Zweiter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Okay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toffee (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Dritter!!!!!!!!

*übernehme auch wieder die Verlosung der Angel-Plätze"


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Wulli (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Vierter! 

Wulli


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wäre auch mal gerne dabei, ein paar Leute von euch kennenzulernen. Also Fünfter.:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Monsterqualle

Moin Jan,
bist der erste Nachrücker!


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Nee, also auf Nachrücker stehe ich ja nun gar nicht.
Das muß ich schon jetzt wissen, ob ich mir da freinehme oder nicht.
Dann lösche mich mal lieber wieder.


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Is das deine erste Boardikuttertour?
Bist ja schon ne alte Nase im Board,bist dabei.
Kannst dir also frei nehmen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das ist schön. Dann bin ich natürlich dabei.:vik:


----------



## norge_klaus (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Bin dabei, vielleicht stadtmaus auch. Bitte erstmal zwei Plätz sichern.

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Piotr84 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin 

Bitte Silverstar und piotr84 auf die liste setzen!!!!!!!!!!#h 
Dankeschönnnnnnn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Bitte nen Kumpel und mich mit auf die Liste setzen:m


----------



## Bulli (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin 

bitte Happy und mich auch mit auf die Liste setzen:vik:


----------



## Die Gummitanke (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So, Franky vonne Tanke is auch dabei, war ja schon mit, dürfte also kein Problem sein (von wegen Nachrückerliste).

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## guifri (3. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

hi,

ich war letztes mal dabei, kann diesmal aber leider nicht, weil just an diesem tag die ferien in nrw zu ende gehen und ich keinen bock auf stau zwecks rückreise habe.

sollte vielleicht der ein oder andere ebenfalls bedenken. die A1 wird an diesem sonntag gut bescht sein 

also, für mich kann schon jemand nachrücken...


----------



## köhlerzupfer (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hallo zusammen
Ich hätt dann gern die 12 auf der Teilnehmerliste. Freu mich drauf......................
MfG koehlerzupfer


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin!

Nach einem Jahr Pause bin ich dieses Jahr gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## ralle (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So dann mal angelcarsten und mich mal mit auf die Liste nehmen.


----------



## vazzquezz (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Chicco!

Dreizehnter, da Althase!!! :vik: 

V.


----------



## Nordangler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Werde wohl mit dabei sein. Letzte Entscheidung fällt allerdings erst Anfang Juli.

Werde auch wieder etwas sponsoren!! Egal ob ich dabei  bin oder nicht.

Sven


----------



## Toffee (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin  Sven,
olles angeliter Gemäuer*|supergri 

Ich drück die Daumen , dass es bei dir klappt , und wenn nicht , bleiben mehr Fische für uns *:vik: *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wieso ausgerechnet 05.08. :c da is mal wieder lustig Verkaufveranstaltung in Hamburg, schade eigentlich  #c
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Jungs,
wo sind die Mädels?

Ey vazzquezz,war wohl heute zu früh zum zählen,wa?

Sven du kommst mit,wir brauchen doch jemanden für den guten Ton an Bord,wenn du nicht mitkommst tanzen die mir doch auf der Nase rum

Die Thüringer kommen auch wieder mit,das kann ja heiter werden.
Was is denn am 5.8. in Hamburg für eine Veranstaltung?


Noch was wichtiges zum Ablauf:

Die PeterII liegt ja am Priwall,also MV.Ich hab eben mit Peter telefoniert
um die Frage des Küstenscheins für MV zu klären.Er wird normalerweise nicht benötikt,da er in der Lübecker zum fischen fährt,nur haben wir an den Tag starken SW Wind fährt er rüber nach MV.Wie das jetzt zu halten ist weiss ich auch nicht.


MfG
Peter


----------



## worker_one (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Würde auch gerne mitkommen...#6
Die letzten Male passte das leider terminlich immer nicht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Jan,
kommst auf die Nachrückerliste


----------



## worker_one (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin Jan,
> kommst auf die Nachrückerliste



Daaaanke! :vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Büdddddde


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich bin auch dabei. 
Was ist eigentlich wenn wir schlecht Wetter haben und der Kutter kann nicht auslaufen was wir ja nicht hoffen wollen und wie regelt ihr das mit der Platzverteilung.


----------



## Toffee (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Franky D schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.
> Was ist eigentlich wenn wir schlecht Wetter haben und der Kutter kann nicht auslaufen was wir ja nicht hoffen wollen und wie regelt ihr das mit der Platzverteilung.


 
Im August ist selten schlechtes Wetter. Zur Not gibt es Zäpfchen, frag mal Honeyball*g*

Zur Platzverteilung:
Rotzpotz oder Seeteufelfreund nehmen wir als Gallionsfigur vor den Bug, damit die Fische beißen*:vik: *

*scherz beiseite*

Jeder zieht am Anfang ein Los mit 2 Nummern drauf: die erste gilt für Vormittags, die zweite nachmittags. Mittags werden also die Plätze gewechselt, und zwar so, dass jeder dieselben Chancen hat.Jemand, der vormittags am Bug oder Heck steht, fischt am Nachmittag in der Mitte des Kutters und umgekehrt.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

das ist eine sehr gute und faire Lösung von euch find ich gut.


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Franky
Bist auch einer der Nachrücker


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Toffee

Ich nehm gerne die Position der Gallionsfigur ein,denn an dem Tag werden die Dorsche wie Delphine vor Bug springen und dann brauche ich nur noch zubeissen und schon füllt sich mein Fischgalgen,den ich vorsorglich schon um den Hals hab.


----------



## Toffee (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Toffee
> 
> Ich nehm gerne die Position der Gallionsfigur ein,denn an dem Tag werden die Dorsche wie Delphine vor Bug springen und dann brauche ich nur noch zubeissen und schon füllt sich mein Fischgalgen,den ich vorsorglich schon um den Hals hab.


 
Und dann kommt zum Schluß der weiße Hai und der ganze Fang und die Gallionsfigur sind futsch*:q *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Noch was wichtiges zum Ablauf:
> 
> Die PeterII liegt ja am Priwall,also MV.Ich hab eben mit Peter telefoniert
> um die Frage des Küstenscheins für MV zu klären.Er wird normalerweise nicht benötikt,da er in der Lübecker zum fischen fährt,nur haben wir an den Tag starken SW Wind fährt er rüber nach MV.Wie das jetzt zu halten ist weiss ich auch nicht.



Kann vielleicht jemand nochmal etwas dazu sagen.

Wir das vielleicht so wie mit den DK Karten gehandhabt 
oder ist die Karte ein Muss.

Also MV KüstenSchein ja oder nein?


----------



## Silverstar (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Eine Frage:

wieso haben die "alten Hasen" vorrang vor denen die noch nicht mit waren? Wäre es nicht von vorteil wie bei der AB-Makrelen-Tour das die die sich anmelden wollen sprich nach der Reihe auf die liste kommen. und falls die Bezahlung nicht bis zu dem Datum ankommt, einfach einen Nachrücker nachnominieren.

Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, mehr leute Kennenzulernen, sprich den "Neulingen" eine Chance zu geben. Es hört sich bei euch immer so an als ob Ihr praktisch eine "Geschlossene Gesellschaft" seit, die falls einer nicht kann, einen "Lückenstopfer" mit nimmt.

Es ist nicht böse gemeint oder so, frage mich nur warum es so ist? Bitte um eine Erklärung.


Also noch mal -> nicht Böse nehmen und auch nicht schlecht angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Nordangler (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich denke einmal, dass hat sich so eingespielt.
Die´meisten waren schon beide Male mit dabei und man kann sich auf sie verlassen. Das Geld ist rechzeitig da und sie sorgen für Ersatz falls sie nicht können. So denke ich mir das und finde es auch durchaus legetiem.

Sven


----------



## Stingray (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin

Bin natürlich wieder dabei #h !!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Silverstar,
ich halte das genauso wie Sven,es ist auf die Alten Teilnehmer Verlass,was nicht heissen soll das Neueinsteiger das nicht sind.
Warte mal ab,letztes Jahr haben auch noch wieder genug leute abgesagt,so das ich mitkommen konnte,vielleicht wird das dieses Jahr wieder so sein und ihr habt eure Plätze.


MfG
Peter


----------



## Ines (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß - und mehr Fisch als beim letzten Mal.
Kann dieses Mal leider nicht dabeisein.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Silverstar (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Silverstar,
> ich halte das genauso wie Sven,es ist auf die Alten Teilnehmer Verlass,was nicht heissen soll das Neueinsteiger das nicht sind.
> Warte mal ab,letztes Jahr haben auch noch wieder genug leute abgesagt,so das ich mitkommen konnte,vielleicht wird das dieses Jahr wieder so sein und ihr habt eure Plätze.
> 
> ...


 
naja bei mir und Piotr84 ist es so das wir nur zusammen fahren können und wollen-> , er hat kein auto und ich hab kein Bock alleine (muss doch meinem Bruder beweisen wer wieder besser ist :vik: )

Kannst du denn vielleicht die Plätze die für die "alten" reseviert sind und diese nicht kommen können irgendwie farblich markieren, damit man sehen kann ob man chancen hat mitzukommen?

Gruß


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ui!!!!!!#6  Der 5.8 iss ja nen Sonntag!!:vik: ! Cool, dann trag mich auch mal mit auf die Liste!!! Ob nun "Insider" oder Nachrücker iss mir Wurscht.. Hauptsache ich bekomm rechtzeitig bescheid ob´s klappt... Hab den Termin jetzt aber auf jeden Fall im  Kalender geblockt...


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Also nochmal auf den Küstenschein für MV,ich fahre oft mit der PeterII,ich bin in 3 Jahren nur zweimal in MV Küstengewässern gewesen,das wir ausgerechnet am 5.8. dorthin gelangen is eher unwarscheinlich.Ich hole mir nicht extra für diesen einen Tag,wenn ich nicht vorher schon mal in MV Meerforellen fangen will.


Um die Liste kümmer ich mich morgen nochmal


----------



## Reisender (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Werde auch wieder etwas sponsoren!! Egal ob ich dabei bin oder nicht.
> Sven


 
(Zitat Rotzprotz) Die Alten Hasen unter euch haben natürlich Vorang und ich werde versuchen die Liste der Teilnehmer immer auf dem neusten Stand zu halten(ZitatEnde)

Hey Sven !!!! Ich nehme gerne deine Sponsor Sachen !!!!!#h #h Tut mir Leid wenn du mir zu winken mußt am Hafen....|wavey: :g :g :g 

Hiermit melde ich mich an mit 2 Personen !!!! Ob Alt oder Jung.....#h #h


----------



## Reisender (4. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ups !!!!

Die Bankverbindung bekomme ich ja noch ........Oder ?????|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Alles klar RotzProtz,

das ist doch mal ne Aussage.

CU

Kai


----------



## Monsterqualle (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ Reisender

Moin Mike, fährst Du nur für den einen Tag hoch?

Wenn ja kannste mich abholen. Bei mir zu nächtigen ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Folks,
hab mal eben die Liste Aktualisiert.

Die Namen die jetzt farblich in der Liste stehen sind die Teilnehmer die 05 und 06 dabei waren,die haben also Vorang.
Die letzten 10 freien plätze werden mit den Nachrückern besetzt.

Achtung:

Wer von den alten Teilnehmern der letzten male sich nicht bis zum 15.5.07 gemeldet hat,wird wieder durch Nachrücker ersetzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es sind ab jetzt alle die bisher auf der Nachrückerliste standen aktive Teilnehmer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich denke das ist die bessere Variante,wenn die Teilnehmer liste jetzt voll sein sollte fang ich mit der Nachrückerliste an.


Hoffe das ist jetzt jedem recht.


MfG
Peter


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Jo die Liste ist Aktualisiert und jetzt is erstmal der Kutter voll.
Das ging ja schneller als ich dachte.


----------



## Toto (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi all,

ich bin auch wieder dabei, also kannst Du das schicke Pink bei meinem Namen wegmachen 

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Alles klar Thorsten,hast du Urlaub genommen?


----------



## Toto (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

achso nochwas ...

wer plant denn, schon am Freitag abend anzureisen und dann am Samstag zum Training mit raus zu fahren?

Können dann vielleicht ein paar Plätze zusammen reservieren?
Wie läuft das denn auf dem Kutter, kann man da feste Plätze reservieren oder geht das nach Eintreffen an Board (nicht bei der BKT sondern bei der "normalen" Aufahrt am samstag?)

@ Ralle & angelcarsten ... ich zähle auch beim Freitag-abend Training wieder auf Euch ... Vorsicht! Glasauge!  
Vielleicht können wir ja sogar zusammen hoch fahren, ich komme dieses Jahr dann aus der Darmstädter Ecke hoch.

Bis denne, 

thorsten


----------



## Toto (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Alles klar Thorsten,hast du Urlaub genommen?


 
yep, hab mir in weiser Voraussicht ein paar Tage aufgehoben


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auch schon den Samstag vorher ein Training einlegen werde,mache das aber kurzfristig klar,denn am 8.5. gehts für mich nach Norge


----------



## norge_klaus (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi RotzProtz,

nochmal zur Klarstellung von wegen "Moins Jungs und so .........".

Meine liebe Stadtmaus ist ein Mädel und ist definitv dabei !

Sie muß ja ihren 2. Platz in der Damenwertung vom letzten jahr verteidigen bzw. strebt natürlich nach dem Sieg.

@Ralf & Carsten: Bitte einen sehr lauten Wecker mitnehmen ! Holz(oder Glas-auge) sei wachsam oder wie sagt man so schön ?

Wo bleibt die Anmeldung von STF ?

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Brrr das wäre auch schrecklich wenn nicht... 
Ein Kerl der sich *Stadtmaus * nennt huihuihui! 
Immer schön mit dem Ar*** an der Reeling lang :q


----------



## onkelolf (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

ich würd gerne auf die Nachrückerliste, wenn ihr auch nicht so professionelle kutterangler mitnehmt, das letzte mal langeland ist doch schon 6-8 Jahre her.

Ich kann aber erst mitte Mai genau sagen ob ich zeit hab mal schauen was uni und arbeit so sagen.


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ Toto 
Samstag würde sich ne Trainingssession bei mir einrichten lassen bin sowieso vor Ort müssen wir mal schauen müssen wir mal reden.


----------



## Honeyball (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das sieht Euch ähnlich:
Kaum bin ich mal'n paar Tage im Urlaub, plant Ihr die Kuttertour.#d 
Auf der Liste fehlt mein Freund Hinnerk, der bisher bei *allen* drei Touren dabei war. Da müsst Ihr notfalls 'n bißchen zusammenrücken, denn ohne ihn fahr ich nicht sonder nur mit ihm und das auf jeden Fall.
Also bitte Honeyball entfärben und Hinnerk entfärbt dazumalen !!!


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> @ Reisender
> 
> Moin Mike, fährst Du nur für den einen Tag hoch?
> 
> Wenn ja kannste mich abholen. Bei mir zu nächtigen ist auch kein Problem.


 
Hallo Jan,

Läßt sich bestimmt einrichten !!! Melde mich noch mal bei dir !!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ohne Hinnerk ohne mich.


----------



## Nordangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Muß mich leider abmelden. Habe an dem Wochenende Bereitschaft und Dienst!!! :-(
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß.

Sven


----------



## Heggi (9. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin,
 die beiden letzten Touren habe ich mitgemacht, leider konnte ich meinen Namen nicht auf der Teilnehmerlliste finden:cIst das nur ein Versehen oder muß ich auf dei Nachrückerliste #c 
Wäre gerne dabei, weil es ein Heimspiel für mich wäre. Gruß Heggi.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Heggi
,nur ein versehen,bist natürlich dabei,hab dich irgendwie übersehen,mach dich beim nächsten mal grösser.
@Nordangler,
das is ja ´n schiet,kannst du da nicht irgendwas mit den Kollegen was drehen?


----------



## Heggi (10. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Heggi
> ,nur ein versehen,bist natürlich dabei,hab dich irgendwie übersehen,mach dich beim nächsten mal grösser.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ Heggi

Schön dass Du auch dabei bist. Dann sehen wir uns ja spätestens dann mal wieder.

Und nehme genug Pilker mit. Du weißt schon, neeee:q :q :q ?


----------



## pitus02 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hallo Leute muß mich diesmal leider raus melden :c


----------



## Die Gummitanke (11. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@gismo: Können wir hinkriegen, starte auch ab Hamburg.

So long 

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Lennart H. (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,
wäre auch gerne dabei falls einer abspringt!  

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Tja,schade pitus02,dann bist du aber auch nicht derjenige der nächstes Jahr das hier organisieren darf.

Lennart,du bist ein Nachrücker.


----------



## Heggi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> @ Heggi
> 
> Schön dass Du auch dabei bist. Dann sehen wir uns ja spätestens dann mal wieder.
> 
> Und nehme genug Pilker mit. Du weißt schon, neeee:q :q :q ?


 

@ Monsterqualle,
.. hättest Du wohl gerne.#h  Ich freue mich auch mal wieder mit Dir zu angeln, Guß an Falk. Heggi


----------



## Stingray (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Was ist eigendlich mit oh-nemo |kopfkrat ?. Der war doch sonst auch immer dabei #c .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Beide male,also 05 und 06?


----------



## Bulli (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Beide male,also 05 und 06?


 
06 nicht aber 04 und 05 

und er hat das Ganze ins Leben gerufen#v


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Oh Oh,
oh-nemo,da hab ich wieder einen vergessen.


----------



## Hardi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Jörg ist dabei, na das ist doch allerbest :q 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Toto (16. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hallo Leute ...

leider muss ich entgegen der ersten Meldung dieses Jahr doch passen ... beruflich geht so einiges drunter und drüber und ich werde im August nicht weg können - leider - !
Viel erfolg dem Nachrücker ...
Wünsch Euch viel Spass und dicke Fische.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Jau da bin ich wieder. Bin gerade über diesen Tröööööt gestolpert. Bin selbstverständlich, wie jedes Jahr dabei! Brauch dann mal die Kontodaten, damit ich nicht mehr "MAGENTA" bin. Freu mich schon tierisch auf diese Tour!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Da fällt mir ja was richtig geiles ein! Ich kann ja an diesem Tag anfangen zu  üben. Fahre ne Woche später zu den Lofoooooten!!!! Jiiiihhaaaaaa #6#6#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Dennis,
ich schicke die Kontodaten im Juni raus und denn geb ich dir mal ne nettere Farbe
Eine Woche später bist du erst in Norge,haha,bei mir sind das zwei Tage nach dem Törn.


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,

sach mal RotzProtz, willst Du eigentlich auch mit? Oder wartest Du auf uns an der Kaimauer, wenn wir wieder zurückkommen? Ich kann Deinen Namen nämlich gar nicht auf der Teilnehmerliste erkennen...

|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix #4 #4 #4 

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Klar komm ich mit,ich bin die Nr:36.
Diese Nummer wird nicht geführt,da das der Platz ist,der ausser der Reihe ist.
Ich hab mir gedacht,da viele mitwollen,werde ich mich irgendwo dazwischen aufhaltn,und mal sehen was ich als Aussenseiter bereissen kann.


----------



## oh-nemo (19. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Oh Oh,
> oh-nemo,da hab ich wieder einen vergessen.



Hi RotzProtz,
ich wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen,aber der Termin fällt genau in unseren Sommerurlaub.
Danke das Du an mich gedacht hast.


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Son schiet,
hoffentlich zieht sich das nicht mit den Absagen,erst Toto,dann STF und nu oh-nemo.Schade schade schade.

Das ganze hat aber auch was gutes,

Es gibt erstmal keine Nachrücker mehr.


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wir haben wieder einen Platz frei an Bord


----------



## Hendrik (20. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin moin  :vik:  

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei!

Danke und Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Jo,dann is ja alles klar.

Ab jetzt haben alle alten Hasen ihren Platz zu- bzw abgesagt,das heisst,ab jetzt kann mit wer will,er muss halt nur nen Platz an Bord haben.


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (20. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

#q Wieso kann sowas net mal auf Fehmarn sein ?! 
Net in Hally (heiligenhafen) Sonderen auf FEHMARN? 

Mfg #h


----------



## Hardi (20. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Master,#h 
hast Du dich jetzt hiermit angemeldet ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelcarsten (26. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hallo

wer kommt denn freitag schon hoch und fährt samstags trainieren


Gruss angelcarsten


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich schon Freitag da bin,muss ich aber eher kurzfristig klarmachen,da ich am 7.8. hoch nach Norge fahre.
Mal sehen wie ich die Vorbereitungen dafür abschliessen kann,oder besser,wie schnell.


----------



## Franky D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

also für ne Trainingsession bin ich gerne bereit bin sowieso im Urlaub


----------



## Rick (27. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin,

ich würde gerne am Boardi Cup 07 teilnehmen.

beste Grüße
Rick


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. April 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ok Rich,bist dabei.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Melde mich schonmal unter Vorbehalt auf die Nachrückerliste. 

Bin gestern erst wieder aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen und kann noch nicht wirklich sagen ob bis dahin meine Beine wieder Seefest sind. Sollte aber eigendlich klappen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Gerald,
ich setze dich ermal auf die Nachrückerliste,in den nächsten Wochen wird sich rausstellen wer mitkommt und wer nich,gelle.


----------



## vazzquezz (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Räuber Protzenhotz: Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit Konto, BLZ & sonstigem aus? ...oder hab ich was verpasst???#t

#h

V.


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Räuber Protzenhotz: Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit Konto, BLZ & sonstigem aus? ...oder hab ich was verpasst???#t
> 
> #h
> 
> V.


 
ja wird mich solangsam auch mal interessieren wann du die daten absendest wohin man bis zum 15.06.2007 überweisen soll


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Jungs,
bleibt ruhig und relaxt. Heute Abend schike ich die PN raus mit allem was ihr braucht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So,
es ist vollbracht,hab eben jedem Teilnehmer eine PN geschickt mit meinen Kontodaten,wenn einer merkt,das ich ihn vergessen hab,soll er sich bei mir melden.

Haltet die Ruten hoch und bleibt Sauber.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Stingray (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Keine PN bekommen #h|kopfkrat !!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ja hab ich erhalten. Werde morgen überweisen....


----------



## vazzquezz (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Stingray schrieb:


> Keine PN bekommen #h|kopfkrat !!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ich auch nicht!!! #t

Thomas, vielleicht bekommt Eimsbush erst später?!!:m:m:m

V.


----------



## Wulli (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!!! #t
> 
> Thomas, vielleicht bekommt Eimsbush erst später?!!:m:m:m
> 
> V.



Vazz kommt jetzt?? |supergri

Wulli

....Also ich, nä, ich hätte dass ja...|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Habt ihr die PN nicht bekommen?


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Rotzi: Nööö ... !:c

V.


----------



## Wulli (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich ja!:m

Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ich ja!:m
> 
> Wulli



Tolle Wurst! Sieh Du mal lieber zu, daß Du Dir für nachmittags noch ´ne zweite Rolle mit kürzerer Schnur bespulst ... :vik:

V.

P.S.: Ich jetzt auch ! (@PotzBlitz: Thx for PN #6)


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Was ich heute für PN´s bekommen hab,ihr glaubt es nicht

Der eine hat vor Wochen sich schon abgemeldet,nur nicht bei mir sondern bei einem anderen Member,der andere weiss von nix,mal sehen was noch so alles kommt


----------



## Stingray (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!!! #t
> 
> Thomas, vielleicht bekommt Eimsbush erst später?!!:m:m:m
> 
> V.


 
Glaube ich auch :m.


*Habe immer noch keine Kontodaten* *!!!!! #c|kopfkrat.*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@SR: Soll ich sie Dir Mittwoch mitbringen? :vik:

V.


----------



## Hardi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin, ich habe Deine Bankdetails erhalten.

Was humpelt Ihr denn hier so rum, von wegen PN nicht erhalten, oder schon absagen. |supergri Ihr habt doch nur Angst vor 'nem zünftiegen Hochseetörn, #y und mit nichts in den Händen da zu stehen, wärend ich mir die Eimer mit leckerstem Dorsch fülle ... |wavey: :m
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das ihr eure/meine Daten nicht bekommen habt ist mir ein Rätzel,ich hab genau 35 ausgangs PN´s und es ist jeder Name der Teilnehmer vertreten,vieleicht war es dem Server zuviel,wenn diese menge der PN´s von einem Absender abgeschikt werden.

@Hardi,
stell den Eimer mal nicht zu dicht an Honeyball,dann is der vieleicht schneller voll als du denkst


----------



## Stingray (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

PN angekommen #6. Geld geht raus .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## worker_one (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich überweise morgen!

@torsk_NI
Sachmal Kai, fährst du A7?


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@worker_one,
nix A7, A1!!!!!!!


----------



## Wulli (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst! Sieh Du mal lieber zu, daß Du Dir für nachmittags noch ´ne zweite Rolle mit kürzerer Schnur bespulst ... :vik:




Vazz, Vazz!! Ich mach mir das viel einfacher!! Ich schneide einfach etwas von meiner Schnur ab!!! Dann brauche ich kein kürzeres auf eine neue Rolle spulen...

Wulli

P.S: Geld geht noch diese Woche an Räuber Protzrotz raus!


----------



## worker_one (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @worker_one,
> nix A7, A1!!!!!!!



Ist mir schon klar das ich A1 fahren muss. Aber da muss ich erstmal hin (über die A7) oder soll ich rüberfliegen...:g|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Jan!

Jupp, hab vor schon am Freitag anzureisen.
Und am Samstag die Probefahrt mitzumachen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Boardie der Platz 
für meine Karpfenliege hat? *liebindieRundeguck*


----------



## worker_one (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das krieg ich Zeitlich nicht hin. Sonst hätte man ja zusammen fahren können.
Ich fahr erst Sonntag morgens los.|gaehn:


----------



## vazzquezz (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> Vazz, Vazz!! Ich mach mir das viel einfacher!! Ich schneide einfach etwas von meiner Schnur ab!!! Dann brauche ich kein kürzeres auf eine neue Rolle spulen...
> 
> Wulli
> 
> P.S: Geld geht noch diese Woche an Räuber Protzrotz raus!



Du könntest natürlich auch Pilker und Beifänger ab mittags etwas höher in die Schnur knoten, dann brauchst Du nicht mal was abschneiden ... |clown:

V.


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So,der Reisende kann leider nicht mit,da er für ein anderes Event die Orga macht,aber jetzt kommt der Esox_Maximus mit,er will bis dahin wiedewr richtig laufen können.


----------



## Wulli (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Du könntest natürlich auch Pilker und Beifänger ab mittags etwas höher in die Schnur knoten, dann brauchst Du nicht mal was abschneiden ... |clown:
> 
> V.



Ich kaufe mir einfach ne längere Angel|supergri

Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich glaube, ich nehm mir ´ne Leiter mit!|wavey:

V.


----------



## Wulli (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

... und ich angel nur bei Flut!|supergri

Wulli


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> ... und ich angel nur bei Flut!|supergri
> 
> Wulli



Wenn ich mit meinem 100Kilo-Arsch im Boot sitze, dann hast Du FLUT!!! :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

na so'n Mist aber auch.
Der Termin ist das letzte Ferienwochenende in NRW.
Das haut bei mir dermaßen arg die Planung durcheinander, dass ich tatsächlich nicht mitkann:c:c:c

Naja, und mein Hinnerk geht ohne mich ja nun mal nich los...

Mit anderen Worten:
Ab sofort gibt's Platz für 2 Nachrücker.


----------



## Wulli (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

.... gib`s zu! Dir sind die Zäpfchen ausgegangen!|supergri

Wulli


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> .... gib`s zu! Dir sind die Zäpfchen ausgegangen!|supergri
> 
> Wulli



:q:q:q #6 Stimmt, das auch. #6:m
Nur, davon hätt ich mich nicht abhalten lassen, sondern hätte notfalls mein Avatar geändert...:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Och Mööönsch HaPe! Das find ich ja mal so richtig BULLSHIT!!! Mach ne Woche EXTRA-Urlaub! Dat hassu Dir verdient #6#6#6! Soll ich mit Chefchen reden???

*P.s.: ICH habe ÜBERWIESEN!!!*


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin!

@ RP hast Du meine PN nicht erhalten?
Ich bräuchte da noch einen Platz 
für meinen Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## angelcarsten (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Habe keine Pn bekommen,kannst  du sie mir mal schicken damit ich überweisen kann.


Gruss Carsten


Ps.schad honey:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Schade Honey,
aber ahlb so wild,die Plätze sind schon wieder vergeben.


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@angelcarsten,
PN is raus


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wir haben noch einen Platz frei!!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

MOin Rotz Protz!!!
Wenn es noch nicht zu spät ist, nehm ich den Platz für meine bessere Hälfte!!!!!
Also PLATZ HER!!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Alles klar,dann sag deiner besseren Hälfte mal bescheid.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin RotzProtz!!
Alles klärchen, weiß ich bescheid!! Das Geld geht spätestens morgen auf die Reise!!!
Gruss Daniel


----------



## Wulli (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin, Protz!

Wie kennzeichnest Du die Teilnehmer, die das Geld bereits überwiesen haben?? (Meine Kohle müsste längst da sein...)

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen euch bescheid sagen wer schon überwiesen hat und wer nicht,also Wulli,mal nicht so unruhig,meine Bank ist nicht im gleichen Dorf in dem ich Wohne  ,sondern 12km weg.
Die Filiale zieht gerade um,also is auch nichts mit Internetbanking und meine Arbeit lässt es momentan einfach nicht zu während der Geschäftszeiten dort mir eine Auskunft über meinen Kontostand zu erfragen.


MfG
Peter


----------



## Lennart H. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,
kann leider doch nicht, bin zu der Zeit in Schweden.

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wir haben noch zwei Plätze Frei!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Leute

Ich hab mal die Leute von denen ich die Kohle schon erhalten hab mal wieder farblich markiert,hoffe die Farbe kommt besser an.


----------



## Hardi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Die Kohle geht morgen früh raus.
Vielen Dank für die Organisation, ich kenne das auch. 
Freue mich auch riesig drauf im August endlich mal wieder eine Rute mit Duplongriff in die Hand zu nehmen ... :m 
Auch wenn ich es nicht mehr so drauf haben sollte ... und Ihr beim letzten foppen nicht drauf angesprungen seit ... Wir wollen doch mal sehen wer die nächste Veranstalltung ausrichtet, und wer zu dem auch reichlich schickes Filet für die Fischdellen mit nach Hause nimmt .. #y
Ist ja hoffentlich  Selbstverständlich, dass wir "AB local heros" vorher nochmal auf einer Ausfaht trainieren werden ... 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wolltest Du meinen Namen nicht in Margenta anmalen???


----------



## Die Gummitanke (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi RP,
hab leider keine Mail mit den Bankdaten erhalten und kann die Kohle nicht überweisen, will aber mit.
Hab ja auch reserviert.
Schickste mir bitte ne mail.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wir haben 3(Drei) Plätze frei!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralle (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Falls noch frei - reserviere ich einen für meinen Kumpel Erhard !!


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ralle,
geht klar,Erhard is dabei.


----------



## ralle (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

ok- Geld überweist er morgen !


----------



## angelcarsten (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

sorry habe   soeben überwiesen


nur stress 



gruss carsten


----------



## Jan77 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Auch ich habe heute Überwiesen!!!!

Muss mir dringend Online Banking anschaffen.

Jan


----------



## ralle (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wie ist der Stand der Dinge ?

ist die Liste mit den Überweisungen auf  dem laufenden ??


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels,
heute Morgen bin ich mal wieder zur Bank gekommen um zu sehen ob alle überwiesen haben oder nicht.

Ich muss leider sagen das immer noch nicht alle die gerne Teilnehmen möchten mir das Startgeld überwiesen haben.

Ich hab eben allen die es noch nicht geschaft haben eine PN geschickt mit der freundlichen Errinerung.

Ich gebe denen noch die Möglichkeit bis Mittwoch den 27.6.07 mir das Geld zukommen zu lassen,wer es bis dahin nicht getan hat,wird von der Liste gestrichen und durch andere Teilnehmer ersetz,egal ob Boardie oder nicht Boardie.

Ich finde es auch sehr schade das einige es nichtmal für nötig halten sich per PN zurück zu melden,obwohl sie fast jeden Tag online sind.Ich für meinen Teil bin heil Froh wenn die Tour erledigt ist.


MfG
Peter


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Na wir wolln ja hier wohl keinen Schlendrian hier rein kommen lassen!!! Geht ja gar nicht!!! Ich find es aber auch sehr schade, dass einige nicht mal ne Info abgeben. Wir hatten bisher immer sehr viel Spaß zusammen und ich WILL, dass das auch so bleibt.... 

Ich bin bisher immer bei jeder Tour dabei gewesen und es war immer geil. Langweilig ist es jedenfalls nicht.... So ein Spaß kann auch leider zu schnell im Sande verlaufen.....

@Peter... Bitte die Lust und den Spaß nicht verlieren. Das wäre echt schade, wenn man den Ansporn verliert.


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin an alle die noch nicht weggeflogen sind,

ich bin heute mal wieder bei der Bank gewesen und hab dort mir Kontobelege gedruckt und siehe da,es haben noch zwei überwiesen.

Den anderen dreien auf der Teilnehmerliste hab ich aufschub gewährleistet,da sie entweder im Urlaub sind grad wieder da oder nicht so recht grade aus laufen können.

Den rest,der weder au E-Mails noch PN reagiert hat und auch nicht überwiesen hat,habe ich jetzt gelöscht.


Wer also noch mit möchte ist herzlich willkommen und wenn ihr jemanden in euren Bekantenkreis habt,der teilnehmen möchte,sagt was und er ist dabei.


Schade nur das die anderen Klappspaten sich nicht gemeldet haben.

MfG

Peter


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,

dann sollte wir alle mal in unserem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis nachfragen, ob noch Teilnehmer zu organisieren sind, damit wir den Kudder voll bekommen!

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Einen der freien Plätze is schon wieder weg,Poitr84 bringt seinen Vadder mit,solangsam wird das wohl ein Teamfischen


----------



## miguel230176 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi,

habe leider noch keine Kontodaten bekommen.

Gruss

#6Jan77


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@miguel230176,
wardas deine Anmeldung?


----------



## Jan77 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

:mDas war Miguel230176 seine Anmeldung!!!

.........lass den Jungen mal, er macht das mit dem AB noch nicht so lange


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Aha,ein Kumpel von dir?

Egal,er ist auf der Liste.


----------



## miguel230176 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Super, freue mich drauf. :q


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin, RoPro!

Bitte halte mir mal einen Platz frei! Mein Kumpel Michael will gerne mit. Er muss das heute abend allerdings erst mit der Kommandantur klären.

Ich gebe Dir dann sofort Bescheid, wenn er sich gemeldet hat!

Danke


Wulli


----------



## Wulli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,

so ich melde mal definitiv 2 Personen nach! Michael mit Nico sind dann auch dabei. Sollen sie Dir das Geld vorort geben, oder noch überweisen?? In diesem Falle bäuchte ich noch mal Deine Kontonummer!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hab die beiden mit auf dei Liste gesetzt,währe nicht schlecht wenn die beiden mir das Geld überweisen.


----------



## Wulli (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hab die beiden mit auf dei Liste gesetzt,währe nicht schlecht wenn die beiden mir das Geld überweisen.



Kein Problem! Bitte schick mir Deine Bankverbindung, dann geht das Geld raus!

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin

Hat sich von euch schon mal einer Überlegt wann er anreist???

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht schon am Donnerstag mit dem Boot anreise um dann am Sonntag das Deck zu wechseln.


----------



## ralle (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wir - sprich - angelcarsten,Erhard und ich reisen am 03.08 an und sind so gegen 20 Uhr oben !

Machen Samstag ein Trainingsangeln  auf dem Kutter und Sonntag wird scharf geschossen.

hat schon jemand ähnliche Pläne bzw. Vorschläge ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin!

Da sich leider keine Möglichkeit gefunden hat irgendwo unsere
Lumas auszurollen werden wir erst Sonntag Morgen anreisen.
Hotel wegen den 200KM och nööö :q


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi ralle,

wir werden am 04.08. anreisen. Aber eher so gegen 19 Uhr. Gibt es einen "Griechen" vor Ort ? Wo pennt ihr ? Suche auch noch Unterkunft.

Fragen über Fragen ! Man ist da alles kompliziert !|bla:|bla:|bla::q:q:q


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin, 

ich war heute mit Peter unterwegs...

War ne sehr schöne Fahrt. Leider sehr wenig bis gar keine Drift. Die Angler am Bug und Heck waren deutlich im Vorteil...

Aber, wie immer eine schöne Fahrt mit Peter, kein langes Suchen keine lange Anfahrt, wir haben ca 30 Min nach dem Ablegen die erste Drift gehabt.

Ich bin dann mit 11 guten Dorschen 

3x 40cm
4x bis 50cm
3x ü 50cm
und 1x 80cm :k|bigeyes:vik:

nach Hause gefahren.

Und das vom Mittschiff aus! Für mich ein tolles Ergebnis. Als Zugabe gab es bei meinem Nachbarn noch einen Haken im Daumen...#d Aber gut durch!:r

Freue mich schon auf unsere Tour!

Wulli


----------



## ralle (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi ralle,
> 
> wir werden am 04.08. anreisen. Aber eher so gegen 19 Uhr. Gibt es einen "Griechen" vor Ort ? Wo pennt ihr ? Suche auch noch Unterkunft.
> 
> Fragen über Fragen ! Man ist da alles kompliziert !|bla:|bla:|bla::q:q:q




Wir pennen hier http://www.restaurant-siemer-pension.de/frameset.html


----------



## angelcarsten (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



ralle schrieb:


> Wir pennen hier http://www.restaurant-siemer-pension.de/frameset.html




                    Beiträge: 4.444   oh, oh Ralle das kostet |kopfkrat|kopfkrat#g



Gruss Carsten

Ps.Sonntag kommen wir ein bissel später (haben Stau bestimmt)


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Holzauge sei wachsam ! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ralle (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



angelcarsten schrieb:


> Beiträge: 4.444   oh, oh Ralle das kostet |kopfkrat|kopfkrat#g
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Carsten





Ach ne-- da guckt der alle paar Wochen mal ins AB  -  aber das sieht er !!  

Geht doch klar Carsten  #g


----------



## angelcarsten (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



ralle schrieb:


> Ach ne-- da guckt der alle paar Wochen mal ins AB  -  aber das sieht er !!
> 
> Geht doch klar Carsten  #g




So was verpass ich nicht:vik::vik:


----------



## Esox_Maximus (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

kann ja sein das es hier schon irgendwo steht aber gibt es eine Wegbeschreibung zu dem Schiff. 

@RP ..... ich kann wieder gradeaus laufen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Mal zur Wegbeschreibung;

Von Süden,wie auch von Norden kommend die A1 nehmen und hinter(vor)Lübek auf die A226 abbiegen,der A226 folgen bis sie zur K20 wird und dann der Beschilderung "Priwall" folgen,man kommt dann automatisch zur Autofähre,die 24std. fährt.Tiket für die Fähre beim Fährmann kaufen und auf die Fähre fahren.Wenn die Fähre auf dem Priwall Ufer festmacht,gleich links halten,nach ca.100m liegt die MS PeterII.

Aus der Richtung


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Liebe Boardies,

der Termin rückt näher und mich würde mal interessieren wer schon bei allen Touren davor dabei war.

Also Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus definitiv#h & dann

Ralle 

Angelcarsten 

Sylverpassi 


und wer noch ....... ?????


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich weiß gaaaaanz genau, dass ich einer von denjenigen bin #6#6#6! Das werd ich mir nie entgehen lassen, es sei denn ich bin krank.....


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ach ja ! Nochwas ! An alle Damen !

Stadtmaus hat 2 Wochen Trainingslager hinter sich und wird ihren 2.Platz vom letzten Jahr verbessern wollen:


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi Dennis,

mit "Sylverpassi" meine ich "Sylverpasi" !#h#h#h

Sorry ! |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Dickes Petri zu dem strammen Dorsch!!! #6
Ich hab die letzte Woche auch anständig auf der Ostsee geübt und sehr gut gefangen! Ich bin warmgediggelt..... Passt am 05.08. guuuuuuut auf !


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi Dennis,
ist ein norge-dorsch, aber mit 106 cm und 22 Pfund für meine stadtmaus ein traum gewesen. 

wenn der auf der ostsee gesteigert wird ......|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Bulli (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Liebe Boardies,
> 
> der Termin rückt näher und mich würde mal interessieren wer schon bei allen Touren davor dabei war.
> 
> ...


 
Ich Ich Ich:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Bulli schrieb:


> Ich Ich Ich:vik:



Na das stimmt sogar! Aber ich will sehen, wie Du mit ner 2-Hand pilkst :q:vik:|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Bulli (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Na das stimmt sogar! Aber ich will sehen, wie Du mit ner 2-Hand pilkst :q:vik:|kopfkrat:m


 
wenn ich eine hätte würde ich dir das zeigen:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ja dat wär ja wat! lol.... Ich sach nur Dat Geit #6!


----------



## Esox_Maximus (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Noch 18 Tage, dann habe ich endlich die Chance diese Schei$$ Signatur loszuwerden.


----------



## angelcarsten (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Noch 18 Tage, dann habe ich endlich die Chance diese Schei$$ Signatur loszuwerden.




Und wenn nicht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Esox_Maximus (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

im Zweifelsfall steht da denn 2006 und 2007. also ist diese dann weg:c:c:c


----------



## Hardi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Notfalls werde ich meinen einzigen und kleinsten Fisch abschütteln und wieder als Schneider in die BKT-annalen eingehen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Toffee (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Absicht zählt aber nicht und führt unweigerlich zu einer Freirunde Getränke aufm Kutter inkl. Kapitän und Mannschaft!!!


----------



## Hardi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Na dann komme wohl besser mit Taxe zum Kutter .... 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Toffee (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Hardi schrieb:


> Na dann komme wohl besser mit Taxe zum Kutter ....
> Gruß Thomas


 
goil*
Hardi sponsort für jeden ne Stretch-Limo zum Kutter *:vik:*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Na sauber! :q

Und in der Limo ne Kiste *plops* und Torfrock was will man mehr :q


----------



## worker_one (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und in der Limo ne Kiste *plops* und Torfrock was will man mehr :q



Eigentlich....|kopfkrat..................................nischts...:vik:


----------



## angelcarsten (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Toffee schrieb:


> goil*
> Hardi sponsort für jeden ne Stretch-Limo zum Kutter *:vik:*
> 
> Gruß Toffee




Limo#c#c habe dieses jahr extra Urlaub genommen :m:m.

Ich hoffe nur das unser hotel direkt am kutter liegt(wegen Stau und so).

oh man ich freu mich schon auf euch alle(Dennis )


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



angelcarsten schrieb:


> Limo#c#c habe dieses jahr extra Urlaub genommen :m:m.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das unser hotel direkt am kutter liegt(wegen Stau und so).
> 
> oh man ich freu mich schon auf euch alle(Dennis )





Meinst Du mich???

|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich???
> 
> |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden



|muahah: immer mit dem A**** an der Reeling lang :q


----------



## Wulli (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Hardi schrieb:


> und wieder als Schneider in die BKT-analen eingehen.
> Gruß Thomas




|supergri|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

... bitte nicht bei mir.... Ich würde das mal als Ferkelverdächtig klassifizieren!!:m:m:m

Trotzdem denke ich, dass Hardi doch die Annalen meinte, oder??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Wulli


----------



## worker_one (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Man wat is denn hier los.....|bigeyes

Ich wollte eigentlich ne Angeltour machen und nicht ne neue Staffel LOVE-BOOT drehen.....|scardie::g|kopfkrat.......


----------



## Toffee (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



worker_one schrieb:


> Man wat is denn hier los.....|bigeyes
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich ne Angeltour machen und nicht ne neue Staffel LOVE-BOOT drehen.....|scardie::g|kopfkrat.......


 
Naja , eher wohl eine Folge aus (T)Raumschiff Surprise |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## worker_one (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Toffee schrieb:


> Naja , eher wohl eine Folge aus (T)Raumschiff Surprise |supergri|supergri|supergri



|scardie:|uhoh:
.....ich muss weg......................|supergri


----------



## Toffee (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

*hihi*

|directorie Stadtmaus wird heut'  *29C*!!

|schild-g




Gruß Toffee
P.S.: Da ist wohl pro Jahrzehnt ne Kutterrunde fällig*#g*


----------



## norge_klaus (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Jetzt kann nix mehr schiefgehen. Übernachtung in Pension-Siemer wurde eben fest gebucht. Wer pennt noch dort ? (Ralle, Angelcarsten, .....????)

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



worker_one schrieb:


> Man wat is denn hier los.....|bigeyes
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich ne Angeltour machen und nicht ne neue Staffel LOVE-BOOT drehen.....|scardie::g|kopfkrat.......



Mir scheint, als wüsstest Du nicht, auf was Du Dich da eingelassen hast..... Wir sind zwar warm und brüderlich, doch warme Brüder sind wir nich....!!! :vik:

Was meinst Du warum ich noch nie gefehlt habe |kopfkrat


----------



## Toffee (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

In der Pension Siemer war letzte Woche kein EZ mehr frei-
Hab jetzt ein Zimmer in einer anderen Pension, aber nicht auf dem Priwall.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## worker_one (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Mir scheint, als wüsstest Du nicht, auf was Du Dich da eingelassen hast..... Wir sind zwar warm und brüderlich, doch warme Brüder sind wir nich....!!! :vik:
> 
> Was meinst Du warum ich noch nie gefehlt habe |kopfkrat



Naja, wie du schon sagtest: Immer mit dem Po an der Reling lang..:m


----------



## Wulli (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Toffee schrieb:


> In der Pension Siemer war letzte Woche kein EZ mehr frei-
> Hab jetzt ein Zimmer in einer anderen Pension, aber nicht auf dem Priwall.
> 
> Gruß Toffee




Siehste! Da geht`s schon los....:m:q:q

Wulli


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

MoinMoin!

Noch eine Woche :q
Und ich hab mich gerade dabei erwischt die 
Pilkruten und Köderboxen fertig zu machen... 


Könnte mir ein Küstennaher Bewohner ein paar Wattis mitbringen? 
Leider zeigen meine Küstenfernen Angelladenbesitzer 
bei dem Wort Watt immer auf die Steckdosen 

Einzellheiten gerne per PN


----------



## Wulli (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hej Leutz!!!

Unser RotzProtz hat heute Geburtstag!

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

|birthday:|laola:|birthday:

Alles Gute!!

Und übrigens:

Noch 8 Tage!!


Wulli


----------



## Esox_Maximus (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Na auch von mir den Aller Herzlichsten


----------



## Franky D (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

dann schließ ich mich auch mall an alles gute zu geburtstag!


----------



## Esox_Maximus (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@back to Topic

kommt eigendlich jemand am Sonntag aus Richtung Flense nach Travemünde.  Ich habe einen günstigen Diesel und noch Platz im Auto


----------



## worker_one (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Glückwunsch auch von mir...#h
Das scheint ja ne günstige Tour zu werden, soviel die einen ausgeben wollen /müssen....:vik:


----------



## Stingray (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Auch von mir noch ein |schild-g !!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So hab keine Anfahrt gefunden! Wurde schon was darüber geschrieben? Auf der MS Peter HP steht jedenfalls nix..... Wann fahren wir raus oder vielmehr, wann treffen sich die ersten Kuddler vor dem Schiff?


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Pasi: Du musst mit der Fähre zum Priwall rüber (fährt alle 5 Min...) , und dann gleich links ab! Parken direkt am Schiff! Normalerweise fährt die Peter II um 7:00h los; da die Plätze ja verlost werden, sollte 6:00h vor Ort wohl langen, oder? |rolleyes

V.


----------



## worker_one (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Könnte mir ein Küstennaher Bewohner ein paar Wattis mitbringen?
> ...
> Einzellheiten gerne per PN



Mir auch bitte, 20 stck?


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Pasi: Du musst mit der Fähre zum Priwall rüber (fährt alle 5 Min...) , und dann gleich links ab! Parken direkt am Schiff! Normalerweise fährt die Peter II um 7:00h los; da die Plätze ja verlost werden, sollte 6:00h vor Ort wohl langen, oder? |rolleyes
> 
> V.





Mecklenburger Landstraße? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin, 

gib` mal bei: "www.maps.google.de" die Adresse "Am Priwallhafen" ein. Da siehst Du die Strasse sehr gut. Wichtig ist, dass Du, wenn Du von der Fähre kommst (von Travemünde kommend) sofort links fährst. Dann nach ca. 200 Mtr. sind schon die Parkplätze direkt vorm Boot. 

Peter fährt um 0700 los. Denke, dass es reicht, wenn wir um 0600 da sind, wenn die Plätze noch verlost werden sollen. Aber das muss RotzProtz als Organisator bestimmen.


Noch 6 Tage!!!


Wulli


----------



## Esox_Maximus (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hier wird jetzt schon zum zweiten mal nach Wattis gefragt.
Ich komme am Samstag zwar nicht los aber ich kann am Sonntag morgen noch den Köderautomaten bei Dirk plündern.

25 Wattis kosten 6 Euros. 

nur für den fall das sich sonst keiner mehr meldet


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ Wulli, ok wir meinen die gleiche Straße :q
bei map24 heisst der erste Zipfel noch Mecklb Str. ....

Also gut 223KM null Problemo :q 
Werden so gegen 0630 aufschlagen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ Esox

Danke für Dein Angebot! 
Aber bei den Preise kann sich der Gute 
die Würmer ins Müsli schnibbeln.... :r


----------



## Esox_Maximus (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

ist halt ein Automat und nicht der Laden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> ist halt ein Automat und nicht der Laden.



Das ist ja die Frechheit... aber egal das 
Thema hat in diesem Thread nichts verlohren.


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Jungs,
Danke erstmal für die ganzen Glückwünsche,die letzten zwei Tage waren doch etwas heftig und endlich kann ich wieder schreiben,reden und gehen Dem Kietz und Astra sei Dank.

Als ich denke das ihr so gegen 0600 schon da sein solltet,damit wir die Verlosung und so alles schnell über die Bühne bringen können
Zur Anfahrt,ich hatte eine Seite,nee zwei Seiten vorher schon was zur Anfahrt geschrieben,aber das was hier geschrieben wurde passt auch.


Ein Problem hab ich aber noch.Der Pokalshop,bei dem ich den Wanderpokal hab,hat dichtgemacht weil der Besitzer im Krankenhaus liegt und seine Familie keine Ahnung vom geschäft hat,mal hoffen das ich den Pokal wiederbekomme.


----------



## worker_one (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Als ich denke das ihr so gegen 0600 schon da sein solltet...



@torsk_NI
Also doch um 0430....|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



worker_one schrieb:


> @torsk_NI
> Also doch um 0430....|wavey:



Hehe das nenn ich Paralelposting :q
Schau mal in Dein Postfach


----------



## worker_one (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hehe das nenn ich Paralelposting :q
> Schau mal in Dein Postfach



Selber...:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Pasi: Du musst mit der Fähre zum Priwall rüber (fährt alle 5 Min...) , und dann gleich links ab! Parken direkt am Schiff! Normalerweise fährt die Peter II um 7:00h los; da die Plätze ja verlost werden, sollte 6:00h vor Ort wohl langen, oder? |rolleyes
> 
> V.



Jau danke Quezzi #6! Dat ja n Ding mit der Fähre!!! Kann ich da schon anfangen zu diggeln?:vik:


----------



## ralle (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Was sagen denn die regionalen Wetterfrösche fürs Wochenende ??


----------



## vazzquezz (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



ralle schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die regionalen Wetterfrösche fürs Wochenende ??



Ich fürchte, es wird ein Höllenritt ... :vik:

Windvorhersage Lübecker Bucht


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Also wenn meine Wetterdaten stimmen,könnte das der erste Tag in diesem Urlaub werden,wo ich an der Ostsee bin und ich mir um einen Sonnenbrand Gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## Wulli (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, es wird ein Höllenritt ... :vik:
> 
> Windvorhersage Lübecker Bucht



Klar! Für Dich! Anderen beim Fangen zuzugucken ist schon die Hölle!!!:q:vik::m

Freue mich schon, mal wieder eine sinnfreie Konversation mit Dir zu führen|bigeyes:q:q

Diesmal aber mit Fischen!!!#6


Noch 4 Tage!!!

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

 Achtung
               wir haben wohl wieder zwei Plätze frei

Heggi´s Kumpel hat abgesagt und PMA-Angeln hat sich auch nicht wieder gemeldet,also wer von euch kann noch zwei Teilnehmer klarmachen? Mein Freundeskreis is leider ausgeschöpft,so das ich keinen mehr mitbringen kann!

Wenn es so sein sollte das wir den Kutter nicht voll bekommen,
muss ich euch noch um eine kleine Spende bitten.


MfG
Peter


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

|bigeyes Meldung WILL MIT |bigeyes

Hallo Leute ich komm doch wieder mit, dann hab ich wenigstens nicht eine Tour verpasst :m Konnte meine Termine zum Glück doch noch verschieben  #6#6

|jump:


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> @back to Topic
> 
> kommt eigendlich jemand am Sonntag aus Richtung Flense nach Travemünde.  Ich habe einen günstigen Diesel und noch Platz im Auto



Hey Esox wollen wir zusammen fahren ??? Könnten uns in Handewitt beim Skandinavien Park treffen.

Wenn ich rein rutsch in die Liste, bin ja dieses Jahr ein bischen spät drann


----------



## Esox_Maximus (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hallo Pitus, können wir gut, ich wollte aber rechtzeitig los, zwischen 3 oder 4 Uhr


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Hallo Pitus, können wir gut, ich wollte aber rechtzeitig los, zwischen 3 oder 4 Uhr



Das hört sich gut an .
Ich denke wir besprechen dann weiteres wenn ich in der Liste stehe. Kannst mir ja ne PN mit deiner Handy Nr schicken ich ruf dich dann mal an


----------



## Wulli (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |bigeyes Meldung WILL MIT |bigeyes
> 
> Hallo Leute ich komm doch wieder mit, dann hab ich wenigstens nicht eine Tour verpasst :m Konnte meine Termine zum Glück doch noch verschieben  #6#6
> 
> |jump:




Oh Gott!!#t|uhoh:|bigeyes|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:

Er Droht mit Anwesenheit....|supergri:q

Noch 3 Tage!!!

Wulli


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das is doch was!
Sauber pitus,dann sehen wir uns Sonntag am Kutter,alles andere klären wir dann.


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Is gebongt ich werd euch alles weg fangen |bla:

@Wulli 

Ich werde euch schon bändigen |evil:


----------



## Wulli (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @Wulli
> 
> Ich werde euch schon bändigen |evil:




am besten erstmal mit einem Bierchen...:q


Noch 2 Tage!!!


Wulli


----------



## norge_klaus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Wer ist denn jetzt schon alles am Samstag Abend vor Ort ? Da wäre doch ein gemeinsames Essen angebracht. Oder ?

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## ralle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

angelcarsten - Erhard und ich machen sich in 3 Stunden auf den Weg !!

ergo sind wir morgen abend auch zum Essen vor Ort

Bis dann !!


----------



## norge_klaus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Gute Fahrt ! Dann könnt ihre euch ja schon mal nach einem leggeren Griechen umschauen.

Gruß Klaus

PS: Viel Spaß beim Samstagstraining !


----------



## Toffee (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Reise Samstag Nachmittag an.

Muß es unbedingt ein Grieche sein?*fg*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## norge_klaus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Egal ! Hauptsache Fleisch auf dem Teller.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ Toffee 

Nur weil die da kein Torfrock spielen? :q
Ach ja Torfrock... Du hast ne PN


----------



## frikadelle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

moinsen
wenn noch was frei wäre, würde ich ansonsten gerne mitkommen und würde schicht vonner arbeit verlegen. wäre noch ne nienburger unterstützung dabei 

mfg
atze


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Klar kannst du mitkommen,hab ja noch einen unbestätigten Platz frei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Na sauber!

@ Timo willkommen an Bord!
Hoffentlich wird es wieder so erfolgreich wie letztes Mal 
Spaß werden wir auf jeden Fall haben!!!


----------



## frikadelle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na sauber!
> 
> @ Timo willkommen an Bord!
> Hoffentlich wird es wieder so erfolgreich wie letztes Mal
> Spaß werden wir auf jeden Fall haben!!!



hehe kai spass haben wir beide ja eh immer zusammen. sage nur letztes enkelz konzert  freue mich auf jedenfall schon drauf mal ne boarditour mitmachen zu können^^


----------



## Stingray (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Kostet die Fähre zum Priwall eigentlich was |kopfkrat. Und wenn wieviel ?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Stingray schrieb:


> Kostet die Fähre zum Priwall eigentlich was |kopfkrat. Und wenn wieviel ?
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Auto kostet was. Ich glaube 4.- Euronen!

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

:mHi ich freu mich schon euch wieder zu sehen :m
Und auf den Fisch erst :g:vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> Auto kostet was. Ich glaube 4.- Euronen!
> 
> Wulli




Jo,
4.- mein ich auch,die lohnen sich aber auch,sonst müsstest du nen Riesen Umweg fahren.Haben wir auch mal gemacht und das war echt kein Pappenstiel.
Wat ich  mich auf Sonntag freu,nur gleichgesinnte.


MfG
Peter


----------



## Wulli (4. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin, 

ja einen Haufen Beknackter Angler, endlich mal wieder wie ein Mann benehmen!:q:q:q


Noch 1 Tag!!!!


Wulli


----------



## djoerni (4. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

wünsche euch viel spaß und dicke leos! wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden!


----------



## Toffee (4. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hat jemand schon für heute Abend ne gute Gaststätte ausfindig gemacht?Wann und wo ist treffen?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So Leute Sachen sind im Auto und jetzt geht ab 
in die Falle, morgen 0300 Aufstehen :v

Angler sind doch echt bescheuert :q

Bis Morgen!

Kai


----------



## Heggi (4. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So Leute Sachen sind im Auto und jetzt geht ab
> in die Falle, morgen 0300 Aufstehen :v
> 
> Angler sind doch echt bescheuert :q
> ...


 


.....kann ich nur bestätigen. Also bis Morgen...:vik:Heggi


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

ich wünsche euch viel spass und ein fettes petri#6


----------



## worker_one (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Kann leider NICHT mit.
Hänge seit 2 Stunden über der Schüssel und :v|krank::v

Toll... So´n Scheiß ich hab mich so gefreut...#q:c:c:c


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin ,
Wetter gut und Fisch bestimmt auch :q. Wünsche Euch viel Petrie bei der Tour , Spaß brauche ich Euch ja nicht zu wünschen die ist ja garantiert bei der Boardi Tour :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hab grade mit Bulli und Hardi telefoniert.....da geht was#6
Dorsche,Wittlinge......und.... :vik: ....naja das wird Hardi wohl selbst reinschreiben wollen.
Auf jeden Fall ein Ausnahmefisch!!!!! #6


Hardi hatte grad nen Drill und hat den Hörer gleich weitergereicht|supergri
Die Junx haben einen schönen Tag#h


----------



## BennyO (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an. 
Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Stingray (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> Dorsche,Wittlinge......und.... :vik: ....naja das wird Hardi wohl selbst reinschreiben wollen.
> Auf jeden Fall ein Ausnahmefisch!!!!! #6


 


Da steht man Stunden um Stunden mit der Watbüx im Wasser und Hardi zieht die Teile mit nem Pilker raus #d #6. Aber mehr von Hardi.


War ein toller Tag. Super Wetter ( auch wenns mir doch manchmal zu warm war), tolle Stimmung und einige Fische. Was will man mehr #6.
Sogar mit DJ und Partymusik #d:q.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,

ja, ja!! Das war mal eine Ausfahrt von der ganz besonderen Klasse!#6#6#6

An RotzProtz mal eine Note 1 mit *!!!!

Und Hardi sacht uns dann auch wie lang die **** war!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mit der MS Peter ist halt immer gutes Angeln!!

Wir haben auf jeden Fall viiiiiiiiiiieeeeeel Spass gehabt!

Ich hatte 11 zum mitnehmen und der Größte hatte 68cm. 

Letztendlich jede Menge Filet!


Wulli


----------



## BennyO (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Das is doch super.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Hardi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,
ich stimme gerne mit ein. Bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen haben wir einen klasse Törn gehabt. Wie ich vernommen hatte, hatte jeder seinen Fisch. Die Stimmung war bombing und es war ein mehr als gelungener Tag. Die/der eine oder andere wird bei dem satten Sonnenbrand bestimmt etwas länger an die heutige Tour denken. 
Als die Mefo aus dem Wasser schoß wußte jeder sofort, was für ein Fisch die Bremsegeräusche verursacht hatte. Meine Nachbarn gaben mir sofort den nötigen Platz für den Drill ! #6 Nach dem 4. oder 5. Gaffversuch war dann die 56er Mefo gelandet. Ich bin 1000 Tode gestorben. Aber heute ein "happy end".
Gefangen auf Solo-Pilker 50 Gramm in typischen Sommerfarben. :q
Auf einem Angelkutter ein Ausnahmefang. Ach ja Dorsch und Widdel waren heute bei mir auch dabei ....  
die Organisation war erstklassig. Dafür vielen Dank Vielen. Dank für den Geilen Tag heute an alle beteiligten.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## worker_one (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Sauber Jungz, dickes Petri euch allen und speziell an Hardi...:m
Mir blutet das Herz, das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Ich stoß auf euch an.......mit nem Kamillen-Tee...:c


----------



## Piotr84 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,


wollte mich für die gut org.... Kutter Tour bedanken
wie Wulli schon geschrieben hat eine glatte 1!!!!#6An RotzProtz und Toffy....sauber gemacht
Viel glück schon mal an Fanky-D und Dennis....|bla:


----------



## Esox_Maximus (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich muss mich besonders bei der Orga bedanken. Ohne die von euch gemachte Sonderregelung mit meinem Angelplatz wäre die Tour für mich unmöglich gewesen. Danke dafür an Rotzpotz und Toffy. 
Die Tour war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes HEIß. Klasse Leute, schönes Wetter und gute Fische. was will man mehr. 
Und letztendlich sind Pitus und ich nach einer von mir gewählten "Abkürzung" die sich leider als 70 KM länger rausstellte wieder heil angekommen
Und es hatte jeder seine Fische........ ja jeder


----------



## Toffee (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So,
melde mich als "Travemünder Languste" zurück(hab nen leichten Sonnenstich und nen tierischen Sonnenbrand , naja wer es verdient*;-)*)

Auch nochmal Danke an RotzPotz für die Orga!!*#6#6*

Ich fand es war eine geile Tour und Supistimmung:m:m:m

P.S.: Wittlinge sollen besonders lecker schmecken , allerdings ohne Haut*|supergri*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## djoerni (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

die schmecken auch mit haut seehr gut! scheint ja ne super gelungene tour gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Wulli (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

...ist aber in der Ostsee eher ein Ausnahmefisch!!#h

Wulli


----------



## Esox_Maximus (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

nicht schoooooooon wieder ;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> ...ist aber in der Ostsee eher ein Ausnahmefisch!!#h
> 
> Wulli




Wie jetzt,Wittling oder Fisch der schmeckt?????????


Jungs und Mädels das war ne echt geile Tour,das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können,die Stimmung war oberste Sahne,die Fische haben gestimmt und das Bier schmeckte auch.

Nochmals ein oberfettes Petri an Hardi für die feste MeFo.
Wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich Bilder einstellen kann.


@Franky_D

Glückwunsch zum längsten Dorsch der fahrt und wenn du Hilfe brauchen solltest,wir sthen hinter dir.



Ein Sonnenverbranter Gruß aus dem Alten Land

Peter


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Franky_D
> 
> Glückwunsch zum längsten Dorsch der Fahrt


 
Petri zu den guten Fängen und der gelungenen Fahrt #6 mußte leider arbeiten sonst wär ich Garantiert auch dabei gewesen, beim nächsten mal dann.

Verd*mmt den Dirk(Franky_D) haben wir nächstes WE auch dabei, hoffentlich macht der uns nicht Naß  
Petri Heil nochmal #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Hardi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Habe so vier zeigbare Bilder gemacht. 
Ein paar optische eindrücke von heute.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Mein Bild passt auf jeden Fall zum Hintergrund

Schaut euch mal die Fähre an


----------



## Hardi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ja hast Deinen Namen gleich mit auf dem Bild, Peter. :q
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder bearbeitet.


:m
Danke Hardi

(ES KLAPPT)


----------



## vazzquezz (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich schließe mich den ganzen positiven Kommentaren einfach mal an #6!



Toffee schrieb:


> P.S.: Wittlinge sollen besonders lecker schmecken , allerdings ohne Haut*|supergri*



Sie heissen übrigens auch Merlan, und geben doppelte Punktzahl ...

V.

P.S.: Wer hat eigentlich MP3-fähige Handys erfunden ...|sagnix


----------



## Wulli (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> ...|sagnix



....ich auch nicht....|rolleyes

Wulli


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

MoinMoin!

Nach gut 3,5 Stunden (Hinweg 2 Stunden) sind wir auch wir 
gestern müde aber sehr zufrieden wieder zu Hause angekommen.

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die klassen Tour!

Das einzige was echt genervt hat war die total 
überteuerte Fähre und die viel zu wenigen Filetierplätze!

Naja und Toffees Mukke :q Aber dafür haben wir ja unseren Wulli 

Kai


----------



## ralle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin 

sind nach Staureicher Heimfahrt so gegen 22 Uhr in Thüringen aufgeschlagen - Carsten bestimmt noch + 2h mehr 

War ne Klasse Tour mit viel Spaß und ekelhaft heißem Wetter


----------



## ralle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

2....


----------



## ralle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

3.......


----------



## ralle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

4.....


----------



## Honeyball (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Au Mann, da bin ich einmal nicht dabei und schon fangt ihr Mefos und auch noch Leos satt #q#q#q

Aber wartet nur, nächstes Jahr wird wieder zugeschlagen !!!

Ein dickes Petri an Euch alle!


----------



## angelcarsten (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Morgen zusammen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So bin auch wieder daheim(0.00 Uhr),es war eine sehr geile Tour gewesen:vik::vik:.


Und nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder mit dabei und hoffe das es nach Rügen geht.


gruss Carsten#h#h


----------



## BennyO (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hört sich ja nach einer fantastischen Tour an.
Die BIlder sagen alles.



Gruß Benny


----------



## norge_klaus (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Die Rückfahrt war leider bescheiden ! Ankunft im Taunus um ca. 22.30 Uhr !!!! Stau ohne Ende ! Das WE mit euch Angelverrückten entschädigt aber für alles. Wir (als Teilnehmer an allen 4 Touren !) freuen uns auf 2008 ! Was mein Spatzi (immerhin knapp auf den zweiten Platz verwiesene Pilkerin ....) erfreut hat, war die lange Angelzeit ! Oder ???:m:m:m


----------



## Wulli (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



ralle schrieb:


> 2....



Wer ist denn die Dicke Frau mit der "KSC" Mütze?? Und denn noch ohne BH|supergri|rolleyes:m|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wulli


----------



## Toffee (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> Wer ist denn die Dicke Frau mit der "KSC" Mütze?? Und denn noch ohne BH|supergri|rolleyes:m|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Wulli


 
Der hält sich wohl für Arnold Schwarzenegger *:vik:*

|supergri|supergri

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Freelander (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Leute !
Habe gehört das es ne geile Tour war.Petri auch von mir nochmal,von Sylverpasis´s Bruder.
Nächstes Jahr melde ich mich auch früher mit an.
Ach so,hab gehört Schwarzenegger mit der KSC Mütze wollte meinem Bruder erzählen wie man Vorfächer baut.....Muhahahaha ich lach mich kaputt.
Welchen Platz hat Sylverpasi noch mal belegt?#6
gruß
Freelander


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ich danke Rotzi für die geile Tour. Super Planung und ORGA!!!! Hast echt ein perfektes Wetter bestellt und Fisch hast Du ja auch anständig besetzt #6#6#6#! Ich hab mich echt gefreut, dass ich euch alle wieder sehen konnte. Ich hatte sehr viel geilen Spaß mit euch allen!!! Und einen fetten Sonnenbrand hab ich auch... Dat wird gut braun....

Dickes Petri zur feisten Mefo Hardylein #6#6#6! Schöne Sprünge und was noch viel schöner war, dass Du mal so richtig anständig nervös warst :q:q:q

Uuuuund was richtig hübsch war, war mein kleiner Angelcarsten.... Dich hab ich ja mal so richtig vermisst. Aber ich musste trotzdem immer mit meinem Popo an der Reling stehen.... War ja richtig gefährlich mit Dir Hase :q!

Foto´s hab ich auch gemacht und die mach ich nachher noch klar für euch..... 

Ich hatte totalen Spaß und Fisch hatte ich auch ordentlich... 16 maßige Dorsche und 1 großen Wittling....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Franky D zum gewonnenen C.U.P. #6#6#6!!! Ich bin gespannt, was Du Dir fürs nächste Jahr einfallen lassen wirst.....

Weitermachen.......


----------



## Die Gummitanke (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ja Jungs,
war ne Super Tour, thanks at all.
Bin nächstes Mal wieder dabei, und dann hab ich auch wieder Lust zum Fischen.
Diesmal hab ich es echt genossen einen Tag bei herrlichstem Wetter auf dem Kutter Spazierenzufahren und Auszuspannen.

Bis demnächst irgendwo am Wasser.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## vazzquezz (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



ThomasKubiak schrieb:


> Bin nächstes Mal wieder dabei, und dann hab ich auch wieder Lust zum Fischen.



@SergeantT:

Na ... denn hoff ich auf 26.ten! DAS wird nämlich keine Kaffeefahrt!!! 

DA ist Leistung gefordert..., und "pure-Metal" ...!!! 

:g

V.

...und nicht vergessen : Drilling & Beifänger sind nicht nur |abgelehn , sondern verboten!!! ...und GuFis (etc...) sowieso ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Jetzt geht´s ab....


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

...:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

....|bigeyes


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

....|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

...#r|laola:#r


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

.....:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Toffee (6. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Sylverpasi

Klasse Fotos neben den Fängen#6#6

Gruß Toffee




P.S.: Wer keine ahnung hat , einfach mal Fr..se halten|sagnix


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hab das Trainingslager BKT´07 erfolgreich absolviert!!! Nu kann ich am 15.ten nach Norge und weitermachen.....

Weitermachen...#6


----------



## Esox_Maximus (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ach so,hab gehört Schwarzenegger mit der KSC Mütze wollte meinem Bruder erzählen wie man Vorfächer baut.....Muhahahaha ich lach mich kaputt.
> Welchen Platz hat Sylverpasi noch mal belegt?#6
> gruß
> Freelander


 
Ich für meinen Teil würde fast mein Leben auf Toffee's Vorfächer setzen, und das was du da schreibst finde ich ne Frechheit, du warst doch garnicht dabei. Toffee angelt schon sein halbes Leben und das mit Erfolg. 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.......... einfach mal die Klappe halten



Wulli schrieb:


> Wer ist denn die Dicke Frau mit der "KSC" Mütze?? Und denn noch ohne BH|supergri|rolleyes:m|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Wulli


 

So ein Spruch spricht echt für den Schreiber, schade das so eine Geile Tour durch so dumme Sprüche kaputtgemacht wird. Solch Sprüche fand ich in der 4ten Klasse schon langweilig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@ Esox

Dafür gibt es doch den Stänkerbutton :q


----------



## Stingray (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Wulli schrieb:


> Wer ist denn die Dicke Frau mit der "KSC" Mütze?? Und denn noch ohne BH|supergri|rolleyes:m|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Wulli


 

Ich sag nur " da bläst Er " :m:q.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Esox_Maximus (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Für mich war es die letzte Tour, schade denn 90% der Leute waren Klasse an Board. Aber ich gehöre ja auch zu der Gruppe der dicken Menschen und daher möchte ich nicht länger das einige Augen unter diesem Anblick leiden müssen. Vieleicht können diese Typen dann ja auch ihre dummen Sprüche über Behinderte Menschen reißen, zu der Gruppen gehöre ich auch. 

ich dachte echt immer hier herrscht Tolleranz, aber in einem kleinen Teil habe ich mich wohl geirrt


----------



## Wulli (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Für mich war es die letzte Tour, schade denn 90% der Leute waren Klasse an Board. Aber ich gehöre ja auch zu der Gruppe der dicken Menschen und daher möchte ich nicht länger das einige Augen unter diesem Anblick leiden müssen. Vieleicht können diese Typen dann ja auch ihre dummen Sprüche über Behinderte Menschen reißen, zu der Gruppen gehöre ich auch.
> 
> ich dachte echt immer hier herrscht Tolleranz, aber in einem kleinen Teil habe ich mich wohl geirrt



..da ich mich mit Toffee eigentlich gut verstehe, (wenn er seine Musik nicht anmacht..|supergri) denke ich das er den Spruch so aufgenommen hat, wie ich es gemeint habe. Das sieht man ja auch an seiner Antwort. Da Du dies leider nicht so aufgenommen hast, tut es mir leid, wenn ich Dich verletzt haben sollte. Zumal ich auch nicht mehr zu der schlanken Männerwelt zähle. 

Deine Reaktion betrachte ich deswegen als unangebracht und übertrieben. Mich als "diesen Typen" zu bezeichnen und dann auch noch zu behaupten, ich würde auch über behinderte Menschen meine Späße machen ist einfach nur arm!

Ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder mit! Danke nochmal an die super Orga (bei der Toffee ja auch mitgemacht hat). Und hoffe natürlich dass Du und Toffee das nächste mal auch wieder dabei bist. 

Wulli


----------



## frikadelle (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

War ansich ein nettes Erlebnis mit euch Boardis mal sone Tour zu machen. Bin ja hier immer noch am lernen und nächstes mal werde ich auch wieder mehr zulegen als nur 3 Dorsche  Und danke nochmal das ich als Nachzügler mit an Bord springen durfte


----------



## norge_klaus (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Mönsch Männers !

Bitte keine solche Diskussion anfangen. Die Tour war einfach nur geil ! Ob "Mann oder Frau" (Diversity muß sein !!!) sein (oder ihr)T-Schört in der Hose, über der Hose oder garnicht trägt, ist doch völlig schnuppe. Oder ?

Gruß norge_klaus

PS: Wer an der Tour teilnimmt, sollte sich auch bewußt sein, das Fotos entstehen und auch veröffentlicht werden. |wavey: Unqualifizierte Kommentare eingeschlossen !


----------



## Toffee (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@Wulli

Klar , wir kommen ganz gut aus (auch ohne Musik*;-)*) Ich wußte ja , wie dein Spruch gemeint war und hab dementsprechend reagiert. Nur solche Sprüche lassen bei Drittpersonen Kommentare reifen , die doch ein wenig unter die Gürtellinie gehen können, siehe Freelander...Da entsteht dann eine Art Gruppendynamik.

@ll
Die Sache mit Sylverpasi und dem Vorfächer bauen war nur eine ein-minütige Knotenfrage, also Freelanders Aussage war ziemlich stark übertrieben. Sylverpasi's Fang gibt ihm Recht, aber Freelander hat gerade als Unbeteiligter nicht das Recht , "den Typen mit der KSC-Mütze" als Trottel darzustellen.

Ich möchte nicht , dass die geile Tour dadurch nen faden Beigeschmack bekommt. 
Hab ja auch bei der Tour gut Sprüche verteilt , aber wenns unter die Gürtellinie geht oder Beleidigend wird , ist für mich auch Schluss.

@Norgeklaus
Das Risiko war mir schon bewußt, nur ich habe auch das Recht mich gegen unqualifizierte Kommentare zur "Wehr" zu setzen , in welcher Form(Selbstironie, Kritik, Humor) auch immer.


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Wulli (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Toffee schrieb:


> @Wulli
> 
> Klar , wir kommen ganz gut aus (auch ohne Musik*;-)*) Ich wußte ja , wie dein Spruch gemeint war und hab dementsprechend reagiert.
> 
> ...



|supergri|rolleyes#6

Wulli


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin Moin Männers und Frauen!!#h
Dann will ich auch mal meinen Statement zu dieser wirklich gelungenen Tour abgeben...
Als erstes mal ein ganz DICKES LOB an das Orgateam um RotzProtz und Toffee!!!!
 Habt Ihr wirklich spitzenmäßig durchgezogen!!! Dafür ne glatte 1+ mit *!!!
Die Stimmung an Bord war kameradschftlich und freundlich! So wünscht man sich das bei jeder Kuttertour!
Ich+ meine bessere Hälfte haben wirklich nette und hilfsbereite Boardies kennengelernt! und nun habe ich auch ein paar Gesichter zu den ganzen Nick´s hier vor Augen.
Die MS PETER II ist schon ein schnickes Schiffchen, auch wenn es an einigen Stellen doch recht schnell mal sehr kuschelig eng geworden ist:g... 
An der Menge der Schlachtmöglichkeiten sollte aber schnellstmöglich was getan werden!!! Grade bei den kurzen Anfahrtswegen sind 3 Schlachtbretter doch schon eine Zumutung!!!#d Zumal das Schlachten der Fische im Vorschiff nicht gestattet/ erwünscht ist!!! 
Dafür gibt es von mir ne glatte 5!!!
Die Nettoangelzeit ist dafür natürlich unschlagbar gewesen!!!#6#6 
 Auch dem Kapitän kann ich nur ein gutes Zeugnis austellen! Er hat echt einen guten Job gemacht und uns immer "auf den Punkt" zum Fisch gefahren. Obwohl ich seine An-/Abdriftwechselpolitik zum Teil nicht ganz nachvollziehen konnte|kopfkrat...
Mein Fazit zu der Tour:
Viele nette Leute kennengelernt,beste Stimmung an Bord erlebt, jeder hat seinen Fisch gefangen,mit dem MeFofang von Hardy einem nicht alltäglichen Fang beigewohnt, herrlichstes Wetter gehabt... was will man mehr? So stelle ich mir einen perfekten Kuttertag vor!!!... Nächstes Jahr werden wir auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei sein wenn es unsere Zeit denn zulässt.
Ein DICKES PETRI noch an Dennis für die meisten Fische und an Franky für den größten Leo der Tour!!! Da Ihr ja nun auch das Orgateam für den BKC 08 seit, habe ich eine grosse bitte an Euch... 
*LASST ES BITTE VON RÜGEN AUS LOSGEHEN!!!!*
Das Fleckchen Ostseeküste fehlt mir (und sicherlich vielen anderen S-H,HH und NDS Anglern auch) auf meiner Hochseeangelkarte noch!!!
4 Mal Schleswig Holsteinische Häfen für die Tour langen doch nun wirklich mal, jetzt wird es Zeit zu neuen Ufern aufzubrechen!!!
Oder wie seht Ihr das???
In diesem Sinne....


----------



## norge_klaus (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Hi Daniel,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ! Bitte mal Rügen ins Visier nehmen. Ab Sassnitz sind tolle Kutter unterwegs. Etwas kleiner (meist ca. 16-20 Angler) aber dafür wirklich toll. Das Wetter muß aber passen. Wenn es dann in Richtung Adlergrund geht, sind viele krumme Ruten garantiert. Die Durchschnittsgröße ist mehr als bemerkenswert ! 

Für eine Boardietour brauchen wir aber bestimmt 2 Kutter. Kann dann die Rügenland und Tiedverdriew empfehlen. Wir sollten uns aber schnell entscheiden, da diese Kutter für Vollcharter an WE's auf lange Zeit ausgebucht sind.

Sollte die Orga-Crew Unterstützung brauchen, einfach PN an mich !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Stingray (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Für mich war es die letzte Tour, schade denn 90% der Leute waren Klasse an Board. Aber ich gehöre ja auch zu der Gruppe der dicken Menschen und daher möchte ich nicht länger das einige Augen unter diesem Anblick leiden müssen. Vieleicht können diese Typen dann ja auch ihre dummen Sprüche über Behinderte Menschen reißen, zu der Gruppen gehöre ich auch.
> 
> ich dachte echt immer hier herrscht Tolleranz, aber in einem kleinen Teil habe ich mich wohl geirrt


 
Die Worte gehen nun wirklich unter die Gürtellinie #d. Hier will Keiner jemanden etwas böses. Nur ein wenig Spaß muß sein. Und irgentwelche Wehwehchen hat doch jeder von uns . Dann gibts nen lustigen Kontra und gut. Aber böse ist das alles nicht gemeint. Also fühl Dich nicht gleich angegriffen. Ich habe zum Beispiel auch eine Plauze und ein mörder Hohlkreuz. Deswegen hat man mich schon Ente genannt :q. Und da lacht man drüber und gibt ein Spruch zurück :q. Wir wollen doch alle nur ein wenig Spaß haben und nicht alles toternst und nüchtern sehen. Und so wird Toffee das auch gesehen haben . So und nun haben wir uns alle wieder lieb und freuen uns auf die nächste Boardietour :k#h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelcarsten (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Die "MS BRIGITTE" tolles Boot schön groß und man kann auch mal gemütlich drine sitzen.

Tel. 038391/12187

35€ inkl. Frühstück und Mittag

Ubernachten kann man auch auf den Kutter

Das wäre doch was oder


Gruss Carsten#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Nanana Mädels nu nehmt mal meinen Bruder nicht so hart ins Gefecht. Er hat einen Spaß gemacht, der zwar nicht so glücklich rüber kam, aber er hat das nicht so gemeint.....  Er wird sich sicherlich dafür entschuldigen!!!

Zurück zum Thema..... UND SOOOOOONST?????


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Nächste Woche wird wieder fleissig gekuttert


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ! Bitte mal Rügen ins Visier nehmen. Ab Sassnitz sind tolle Kutter unterwegs. Etwas kleiner (meist ca. 16-20 Angler) aber dafür wirklich toll. Das Wetter muß aber passen. Wenn es dann in Richtung Adlergrund geht, sind viele krumme Ruten garantiert. Die Durchschnittsgröße ist mehr als bemerkenswert !
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus!!|wavey:
Vielen Dank für Deinen Zuspruch zu meinem Revierwunsch!!!
Haben wir uns am Sonntag ja auch schon mal kurz drüber unterhalten...
Aber das Orgateam sollte vielleicht jetzt schonmal mit den Terminanfragen für die Tour 08 anfangen!!! Grade wenn es 2 Schiffe werden, sollte man da schonmal rechtzeitig mit den Buchungsanfragen beginnen!!!
Vielleicht kann man die Tour von Rügen dann ja auch wieder auf einen Samstag legen und nach der Tour dann mit alle Mann, die denn vor Ort bleiben möchten, ne schnuckelige Pension entern??
So kann man nach der Tour den Abend noch gemütlich mit ein paar Kartuschen#g und viel |bla:|bla: ausklingen lassen!!! Keiner muss mehr mit dem Auto fahren und wir können alle ganz entspannt und ohne Polizeikontrollenängste am Sonntag im Laufe des Tages den Heimweg antreten.....
Das wäre dann nicht nur eine Boardiekuttertour, sondern ein richtiges BOARDIEKUTTERTOURTREFFEN!!!!
Ich hab jetzt schon BOCK!!!!!
Also Orgateam, haut in die Tasten und lasst mal was zu dem Vorschlag hören...
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Guter Vorschlag ! Eine passende Pension wüßte ich auch sofort. Mehrere Zimmer, gemütlicher Frühstücksraum und nicht weit vom Hafen entfernt.


----------



## Jan77 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Nach ein paar Tagen Urlaub mit meiner Süßen, nun auch von mir ein DANKESCHÖN an Peter und Toffee für die Orga und den tollen Tag.

Alles hat gestimmt, so das ich mich auf die nächste Kuddertour mit Euch freue.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Bin natürlich auch bei der nächsten Tour dabei... Muss ja da was verteidigen... Franky hassu schon was bebucht????? Bin heiss.


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moin,
bei Rügen wäre ich das nächste Mal nicht mit dabei. Ich fahre nicht nach Rügen zum Dorschangeln ! 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz (9. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Oooooch...!
Mal so schön aufe Brigitte, über die Kippe ... 

Und Mefos soll´s da geben ... SOGAR LACHSE! Zack zack , die Sommerfarbe rein , schon hängen `se am Band! 
Ach was, wem erzähl ich das ... |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Egal, wo es hingehen soll... Ich bin dabei #6! Rügen wäre aber tatsächlich nicht schlecht.... Werd dann auf jeden Fall die sommerfarbenen Pilker dabei haben ! Ich kenn da jemanden,der ......


----------



## Wulli (10. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

.... auch wenn mich da der ein oder andere nicht sehen mag, ich komme natürlich auch mit!!

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

@wulli
*lol

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei :vik::vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

So will ich euch hören!!! Bulli wat is mit Dir Rügen oder wat ;=?!


----------



## pitus02 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Yep bin auch dabei und Keule bestimmt auch :vik:


----------



## Bulli (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> So will ich euch hören!!! Bulli wat is mit Dir Rügen oder wat ;=?!


 
mal sehen :g
würde es aber nicht so toll finden das ganze mit 2 Kuttern zu machen


----------



## Franky D (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

moinsen leutz bin auch wieder da urlaub zu ende und noch leicht krank hatte mir die seuche eingefangen. So nun mal zum organisatorischen von Rügen bin ich nicht so begeistert aber mal sehen wenn dann wäre ich für einen Kutter jetzt mal meine frage welche Kutter kämen denn in frage also ich habe mir gedachte das man entweder die MS Forelle, MS Einigkeit. MS Karoliene, MS Eltra oder halt wieder die MS Peter II ins auge nehmen könnte aber müssen wir mal sehen oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## Toffee (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Moinsen , 
es ist ja noch ein Jahr Zeit, aber sowas vergeht schnell. 

Ich persönlich würde gerne mit der MS Forelle rausfahren. Für mich ein sauberes Schiff und guter Kapitän.Beim Fahrpreis (ich glaube so ca 39€) sind Frühstück und ein zünftiges Mittagessen enthalten.
Halt etwas Besonderes.

Über die Schiffe in Heiligenhafen, sowie die Eltra konnte ich mir noch kein Urteil bilden.

Ist halt eine Frage der "Region" von wo aus die nächste Boardiekuttertour gestartet wird. Fairerweise wäre nach 4 mal Schleswig-Holstein auch mal ein Kutter aus Meck-Pomm an der Reihe. 
Vor über einem Jahr lief eine Abstimmung , welcher Kutter es für die BTK 06 werden sollte. Da hatten die Holsteinischen Kutter die Nase vorn. Schließlich wurde die BTK 06 mit der MS Simone gemacht.

Mit der MS Peter II würde ich nicht mehr so gerne fahren. Es war zwar ein Bombentripp, aber wie bekommen alle 40 Mann ihre Dorsche innerhalb von 30 minuten filetiert? Zwischendurch? sowas würde schwierig , da an den Filetierplätzen ja weitergeangelt werden möchte.
4 Filetiertische sind halt für die kurze Rückfahrt zu wenig. Wenn man mit dem Kapitän irgend eine Lösung finden könnte , würde mich das umstimmen.

Ich fürchte , bei einer Abstimmung würden die Kutter aus Meck-Pomm den kürzeren ziehen. Warum?:
Viele Boardies kommen aus Schleswig-Holstein  , Hamburg oder Niedersachsen. Für jene ist die Anfahrt nach Laboe, Heikendorf oder Heiligenhafen weitaus einfacher, als durch Meck-Pomm durch.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Voraussetzungen in Meck-Pomm aus?
Braucht man da nicht einen gültigen Landes-Fischereischein?

Über die Kosten eines jeden Einzelnen möchte ich nicht lange diskutieren. Angeln ist ja Hobby, aber heutzutage dürfen die Kosten, die durch eine Kuttertour entstehen nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden.
Es ist schwierig , da eine gute Relation zu finden. Lohnen sich 5 Stunden Anfahrt?Wenn nein ,dann  höchstens mit Übernachtung. 
Da muß auch jeder seine eigene Entscheidung treffen.
Wäre schön , wenn man das ganze  auf den Samstag davor etwas ausdehnen könnte.Egal ob Grieche, Italiener oder Steak-House, Dem zufolge ein "Boardie-Kutter-Event mit Angeltörn"

Wie hoch ist bei den jeweiligen Kuttern die Netto-Angelzeit?
Wieviel Mühe gibt sich der Kapitän und die Mannschaft?
Wie sauber ist das Schiff?Wieviel Platz für die einzelnen? Welcher Kutter bietet die meiste "Wurffreiheit"?

Fragen über Fragen.

Bin auch auf Antworten gespannt.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Ja stimmt da war doch was mit 2 Kuddan! Ich persönlich wäre auch wieder für die Forelle, aber Franky wird ja eh ein Abstimmungsthreat machen.


----------



## Franky D (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

was mach ich?    ne klar wird dann gemacht ich werd mich noch etwas über die Kutter informieren und dann sehen wir mal


----------



## Die Gummitanke (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

Und wie immer, bitte beachten:
Blauort in Laboe, da stimmt wirklich vieles.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## vazzquezz (14. August 2007)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 07*

An der Blauort & Eggi gibt´s wirklich wenig zu meckern ... 

Das einzig negative , was mir momentan einfiele, wäre der Engpass, daß man beim Wechseln der Positionen ziemliches Gedrängel verursacht, da man nur über eine Treppe auf´s Heck kommt!

Da ist nix mit "...und jetzt alle im Uhrzeigersinn!"

Ansonsten fand ich die Peter II bis auf die Filetplätze ganz geeignet! ... und Fisch gab´s auch... 

V.


----------

